# Dash Restoration - How much is too much to spend on your car?



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

http://www.justdashes.com/index_home.htm 

These guys seem to be the cat's meow in terms of redoing the dash covering like (or better than) new.
One guy on an email list I'm on mentioned it seemed like the price we remember from last year's quote to do a Mk1 dash was something like $300.
Question is, to completely replace the padding and vinyl covering with a as good or better than stock product- how much is too much.
And for that matter, in terms of resto, "You'll never get your money out of the car..." blah, blah, blah. 
To those type of folks I saw "fark em".

TBerk


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Dash Restoration - How much is too much to spend on your car? (TBerk)*

I called them yesterday and they said it would be $850. If it really is 300 and the girl was wrong (but she put me on hold to get a quote), that's good, because I asked her if I got like 10 people together if we could get a group discount, I was going to post that today. She said yes she was sure something could be worked out. I live in So Cal and am willing to go over there and meet with them if there is enough interest, and my dash could easliy be used as "the worst case scenario". So post up!


_Modified by webthread at 2:58 PM 6-16-2004_


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Dash Restoration - How much is too much to spend on your car? (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_I called them yesterday and they said it would be $850. 













































_Quote »_ If it really is 300 and the girl was wrong (but she put me on hold to get a quote), that's good, because I asked her if I got like 10 people together if we could get a group discount, I was going to post that today. She said yes she was sure something could be worked out. I live in So Cal and am willing to go over there and meet with them if there is enough interest, and my dash could easily be used as "the worst case scenario". So post up!



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
OK, lets see if we can 
1) Get a sample of the materials and/or work &
2) Drum up some support from people who want to get a group buy together. 
Not trying to warp Vex gb rules or anything, just doing a feasibility study at this point.

TBerk


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Dash Restoration - How much is too much to spend on your car? (TBerk)*

I don't want to go against any Vortex rules either, please let me know what they are regarding group buys, etc. so I can steer clear from making offensive posts.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Dash Restoration - How much is too much to spend on your car? (webthread)*

$850?!?! They must be dreaming... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Dash Restoration - How much is too much to spend on your car? (Cynical 1)*

Hi all,
I just saw this and I`m getting the dash on my `83 GLi done locally due to the fact that the last owner wired his ENTIRE sterio to the blower motor switch!! I have a nice melted blob where that portion of the dash used to be,....






















The guy doing the work has given me excallent results with restoring motorcycle seats, which in many ways are similar to the dash in question(compound curves to deal with, foam core, etc,..). The last seat that he did for one of my clients was for a `76 Yamaha RD 400; the foam buck was replaced, hand stitched leather was used to skin the seat, and this was done for the pricly sum of $145 CDN.
If the results with my dash turn out as good, I`ll post pics.
N.


----------

